# I think I just may buy.....here is my plan



## mdurette (Jan 17, 2011)

We typically go to Orlando 2-3 times per year. Always stayed onsite by paying for delux or DVC. Then we traded with II and for the last couple of years we have been staying at offsite Marriott with II trades.

I don't mind staying off site for Orlando (on some level I prefer it) but I miss Vero Beach. 

Here is my plan - what do you all think?

Buy a small resale contract for Vero Beach (maybe 50-75 points). Bank and borrow to take one trip every 2-3 years or so.

Then if needed, buy transfer points from others.

If my thoughts are correct. This will save me the initial upfront cost. If I decide to transfer, let's assume I pay $10 per point. Up againt the fees for Vero I would be out about $3.50 a point (give or take).

So, if say transfer 100 points - then my out of pocket to say would be about $350.....which in the end I would recoup with the discount off annual passes.

Question:  Lets say I want to go to Vero and need the point transfer.  Will I have to buy a transfer from a person with Vero points also in order to get the 11 month window?

Does this make sense?
Anyone see any downfalls to this?


----------



## bnoble (Jan 17, 2011)

Yes the would need to be vero points for home window.


----------



## MichaelColey (Jan 17, 2011)

Do you go often enough that you get an annual pass?  If so, a small contract could be beneficial to you, if just for that.

There's a pretty discussion in another thread about buying vs. exchanging in.  You can exchange in very cheaply if you buy the right timeshares.  As long as you're flexible with your dates and you're okay staying off-site (in case things ever change), Orlando is really easy to get into.

If you do buy to exchange, I suggest finding a resort with low maintenance fees, good ratings, lockouts and dual RCI/II affiliation.  Since you're hoping to trade into DVC, you'll want to buy something NOT in Orlando.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 17, 2011)

MichaelColey said:


> Do you go often enough that you get an annual pass?  If so, a small contract could be beneficial to you, if just for that.
> 
> There's a pretty discussion in another thread about buying vs. exchanging in.  You can exchange in very cheaply if you buy the right timeshares.  As long as you're flexible with your dates and you're okay staying off-site (in case things ever change), Orlando is really easy to get into.
> 
> If you do buy to exchange, I suggest finding a resort with low maintenance fees, good ratings, lockouts and dual RCI/II affiliation.  Since you're hoping to trade into DVC, you'll want to buy something NOT in Orlando.




Hello Michael:
Thanks for the info - but two different topics.  
For me - I am buying Vero because I want to stay at Vero.  Love adding 2-3 nights at that place after a week in the world. 

The buy vs. exchange thread is very interesting, but I am not looking to trade into DVC. For what it is worth, if I were looking at wanting Orlando DVC, then yes, I would be buying some RCI points.  I believe trading through the companies IS much better than owning for Orlando DVC.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 17, 2011)

bnoble said:


> Yes the would need to be vero points for home window.
> 
> Much appreciated - thanks


----------



## Pro (Jan 17, 2011)

Vero Beach is easy to get in the DVC system.  Especially summer being off peak.  Peak season at Vero Beach is Feb., Mar., and April.  Keep in mind Vero Beach has the highest maint. fee.  You might be better off buying in Lake Bueana Vista (DVC) and booking Vero at the 7 month window.

Vero Beach point chart is below:

http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc...DisneyVacationClub_DisneysVeroBeachResort.pdf

Joe


----------



## mdurette (Jan 17, 2011)

Pro said:


> Vero Beach is easy to get in the DVC system.  Especially summer being off peak.  Peak season at Vero Beach is Feb., Mar., and April.  Keep in mind Vero Beach has the highest maint. fee.  You might be better off buying in Lake Bueana Vista (DVC) and booking Vero at the 7 month window.
> 
> Vero Beach point chart is below:
> 
> ...



This actually contradicts what I have been told by various DVC owners.
But, even if true - I can see my future visits to be in Feb and April.  So, the need for the 11 month window is greater.  Correct?


----------



## Pro (Jan 17, 2011)

I have owned at Boardwalk Villas for over 12 years and never had a problem getting Vero Beach in the summer at 7 months.  Feb. and April is peak time there and you made need to book at 11 months to get those dates.

Joe


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 18, 2011)

I think it all depends on what week and more importantly, what size unit. I would say you have almost "zero" chance of getting a Beach House, but a studio is likely.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 22, 2011)

tomandrobin said:


> I think it all depends on what week and more importantly, what size unit. I would say you have almost "zero" chance of getting a Beach House, but a studio is likely.



Beach house no - but a 1BR during New England school vacation weeks is what I will be looking for.

So...I ask the question.  For prime weeks - is it better to own at Vero?

I'm actually in Orlando now - contemplating asking DVC people if they offer resale Vero.  Sure it will be more, but thought it is worth asking anyway.


----------



## Eli Mairs (Jan 22, 2011)

Yes, if you want prime weeks, you should own at Vero.

Don't know where you got the $3.50 amount, but none of the DVC resorts have such low fees. 

My OKW fees are $4.98pp and HH $5.67pp.

I suggest you check out resale prices before you buy from Disney.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 23, 2011)

Eli Mairs said:


> Yes, if you want prime weeks, you should own at Vero.
> 
> Don't know where you got the $3.50 amount, but none of the DVC resorts have such low fees.
> 
> ...



The $3.50 is the difference between renting points @ $10pp and MF of $6.50pp.

2011 MFs

BEACH CLUB VILLA               $5.2751

BOARDWALK                        $5.4552

FT  WILDERNESS                  $5.3430

HILTON HEAD                       $5.6758

OLD KEY WEST                     $4.9825

SARATOGA SPR                    $4.5123

VERO                                   $6.7760

ANIMAL KINGDOM                $5.0143

BAY LAKE TOWERS               $3.8943

GRAND CAL                          $4.0701

AULANI                                 $4.3071


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 23, 2011)

mdurette said:


> Beach house no - but a 1BR during New England school vacation weeks is what I will be looking for.
> 
> So...I ask the question.  For prime weeks - is it better to own at Vero?
> 
> I'm actually in Orlando now - contemplating asking DVC people if they offer resale Vero.  Sure it will be more, but thought it is worth asking anyway.




Prime weeks its better to own or rent a reservation from an existing owner at 11 months out. I do not know the New England school schedule. 

I just saw a few days a go, a Vero Beach contract selling for $36pp.


----------

